# Bilateral total knee replacement



## madgejones10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Our surgeon performed bilateral total knee replacements.  I billed BCBS with L and R modifiers, but they cut the reimbursement for the second TKR in half.  Should I appeal, or is this standard?   We have rarely billed bilateral and I can't remember !!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 9, 2012)

That is standard.  using the 50 modifier would be 150% so the end result is the same.


----------



## madgejones10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you so much, Debra !!!


----------

